# It's Sunday What Schwinn's Did We Find This Week...Weekly Thread



## vintage2wheel (Apr 7, 2013)

It's sunday what vintage/prewar Schwinn bikes/parts/history did we find this week...

I just got some smalls from the cyclone coaster swap this morning

motorbike reflector, greyhound fender ornament, some of the old repop AC jewels, ROWDY horn and some peaked painted fenders...

And a messenger B-1 short spring




show some pics of what you have found...


----------



## petritl (Apr 7, 2013)

*Vintage batteries*

I started the tear down and cleaning of the Black Phantom I purchased a few weeks back from my friends estate. I don't know what I am surprised the most from the batteries or the fact they didn't rot the horn assembly. Btw the horn works with fresh batteries installed.




How old do you think these are?


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 7, 2013)

I responded to a CL ad in Topeka and drove to Atchison, KS to see a "vintage schwinn."  I had called the guy and he couldn't tell me much more than it had a Schwinn head badge and a spring on the front fork.  

When I got there and took a scotch-brite pad to the chain guard, all my hopes were satisfied.  I picked up a '51 Red Phantom, with the dealer option 3 speed SA hub.  It is very rusty, but complete except for the tail light and incorrect seat.  A 3 hour round trip and $80 later and it was home.  It will go on the back burner while I get some experience rebuilding the others I have.




Ed


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 7, 2013)

I got me one of these things:





And I ALSO picked up a Rowdy horn!


----------



## tailhole (Apr 7, 2013)

*'53 Straight bar*

Got this bike at a swap in Denver this weekend.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 7, 2013)

Got this 24" 61 Corvette from a fellow member (mruiz) thanks Mitch.
Love the blue color. Has a 2spd kickback rear.





Also went to the weekend Va. Beach lowrider/ vintage show and won "Best  Classic" with my newly acquired 64 Monark Silver King.
The wife's bike. She was surprised. I wasn't sure it would measure up with the few other quality bikes there.
She is now proud to own it. Before she had reservations.
But an award winner she can be proud of. 
Cool I think.
Had a great time and hope this is the start of something bike related in Va Beach.





Also received the red lens for my Rocket Jet from Scott.
And another siren from Mark.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 7, 2013)

All nice finds guys. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## dxmadman (Apr 7, 2013)

*Dumpster Bike*

She was going to the dump, she's mine now!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 8, 2013)

Swap o Rama weekend 2 days in a row 
Sold more items than I bought but spent more then I sold LOL


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Djshakes (Apr 8, 2013)

Also got this from a picker in WI.  It will sit at my parent's house until I go back this summer.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 8, 2013)

*Not Bad*



Djshakes said:


> Also got this from a picker in WI.  It will sit at my parent's house until I go back this summer.
> 
> View attachment 91546




nice tim looks better than you described it.


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 8, 2013)

It is a good rider if I decide to keep it.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 9, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> View attachment 91540View attachment 91541View attachment 91542View attachment 91543




Did not even see you sneak this in here. The cleanest motorbike style Autocycle out there. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 9, 2013)

*hub and a bike*

View attachment 91656


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 9, 2013)

fatbar said:


> picked up a complete 41BFG for _myself to ride around hillcrest trolling for dudes_ and a clean pat pend high flange for the 46 project.




Fixed it for you.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 9, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> Also got this from a picker in WI.  It will sit at my under age girlfriends parents/uncles house until I go back this summer.
> 
> View attachment 91546




Fixed yours toooo! How is your cousin these days?


----------



## Spence36 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Missed y'all*


----------



## Spence36 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Howdy*


----------



## Spence36 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Missed everybody*


----------



## Monark52 (May 12, 2013)

*Schwinn Fleet*

I picked this one up on Saturday. Its a 63 Fleet thats seen better days but for $50 i just had to have it.


----------

